# F1 2010 Bluescreen 3b beim Spielstart



## talonkarrde007 (8. November 2010)

Ich könnt ne Krise kriegen, jetzt lief F1 2010 mit dem Patch endlich 2  Tage einwandfrei und jetzt bekomme ich auf einmal Bluescreens beim  Spielstart. Das Spiel lässt sich überhaupt nicht mehr starten, auch  nicht im abgesicherten Modus. Jemand eine Idee? Treiber sind aktuell,  Neuinstallation hat auch nicht geholfen. Mein System AMD 6-Kern CPU, 4  GB Ram, Radeon 5770 GRaka, X-Fi Soundkarte, Win 7 64-Bit

Ich habe mal mit den Debugging Tools den BlueScreen ausgewertet, vielleicht kann da jemand was mit anfangen:
************************************************** *****************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
************************************************** *****************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff8800553c39c, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800aa32c90, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE:  (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - Die Anweisung in 0x%08lx verweist auf Speicher  0x%08lx. Der Vorgang %s konnte nicht im Speicher durchgef hrt werden.

FAULTING_IP:
ha20x22k+e839c
fffff880`0553c39c 488b01 mov rax,qword ptr [rcx]

CONTEXT: fffff8800aa32c90 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800aa32c90)
rax=fffffa8007b7b010 rbx=fffffa8007b7b010 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=fffff8800aa33720 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8800553c39c rsp=fffff8800aa33660 rbp=fffffa8005582030
r8=fffff8800aa33680 r9=fffffa8007b7b010 r10=00000000000bcfff
r11=fffff8800aa33540 r12=0000000000000006 r13=fffffa8007b70c70
r14=0000000000000001 r15=0000000000010002
iopl=0 nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010 ss=0018 ds=002b es=002b fs=0053 gs=002b efl=00010246
ha20x22k+0xe839c:
fffff880`0553c39c 488b01 mov rax,qword ptr [rcx] ds:002b:00000000`00000000=????????????????
Resetting default scope

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x3B

PROCESS_NAME: F1_2010_game.e

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff8800553f8d0 to fffff8800553c39c

STACK_TEXT:
fffff880`0aa33660 fffff880`0553f8d0 : fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`05e89010 fffffa80`03f281b0 00000000`fffffffc : ha20x22k+0xe839c
fffff880`0aa336b0 fffff880`0553f09e : 00000000`00010002 00000000`00010002 fffff8a0`08ac7898 00000000`00000000 : ha20x22k+0xeb8d0
fffff880`0aa33790 fffff880`04f2af50 : fffff880`05596668 fffff880`0aa33840 00000000`00010002 fffffa80`07b72008 : ha20x22k+0xeb09e
fffff880`0aa337f0 fffff880`04f0d4f6 : 00000000`0000003e fffffa80`07b7a740 fffffa80`07b70c40 00000000`00000000 : ctaud2k+0x36f50
fffff880`0aa33890 fffff880`04f08cee : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`048013c0 fffffa80`07b71d01 fffff800`02c96d67 : ctaud2k+0x194f6
fffff880`0aa338f0 fffff880`04f2fd16 : 00000000`00001460 fffff680`0004ec68 00000000`20206f49 00000000`0000003e : ctaud2k+0x14cee
fffff880`0aa33970 fffff880`04e7977c : fffffa80`03b0e010 fffffa80`04f708b0 fffffa80`03b0e0e0 00000000`00000001 : ctaud2k+0x3bd16
fffff880`0aa339d0 fffff800`02f8b707 : fffffa80`07b6f110 fffff880`00000000 fffff880`0aa33ca0 fffffa80`07b6f110 : ctprxy2k+0x577c
fffff880`0aa33a10  fffff800`02f8bf66 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000  00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x607
fffff880`0aa33b40  fffff800`02c6f993 : 00000000`00017833 00000000`00000100  00000000`00001f80 0000007f`ffffffff : nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
fffff880`0aa33bb0  00000000`74c12dd9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000  00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0c6fed28 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74c12dd9


FOLLOWUP_IP:
ha20x22k+e839c
fffff880`0553c39c 488b01 mov rax,qword ptr [rcx]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 0

SYMBOL_NAME: ha20x22k+e839c

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: ha20x22k

IMAGE_NAME: ha20x22k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4a5b701d

STACK_COMMAND: .cxr 0xfffff8800aa32c90 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x3B_ha20x22k+e839c

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x3B_ha20x22k+e839c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## simpel1970 (9. November 2010)

Die Probleme kommen von deiner Creative X-Fi Soundkarte.

Sowohl die ha20x22k.sys, als auch die ctaud2k.sys verursachen die Abstürze. Gibt es aktuellere Treiber?


----------



## talonkarrde007 (13. November 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Neuinstallation der Soundkartentreiber hat geholfen. Jetzt habe ich aber gleich das nächste Problem. Jetzt stürzt ds Spiel nach jeder Session ab. Wenn also z.B. das Training beendet ist, kommt Autosave und dann bleibt der Rechner hängen im Ladebildschirm. Spiel lässt sich dann über den Taskmanager beenden und an der Stelle fortsetzen, nach der nächsten Session dann wieder das gleiche Problem.
Und noch ein Problem: Ich habe das Lenkrad Thrustmaster Ferrari 3 in 1 Experience (wir offiziell unterstützt). Dies reagiert nach Spielstart nur mit Verzögerung. Ich muss erst einmal in den Optionenbildschirm wechseln und ohne Änderungen zurück, dann ist alles in Ordnung. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## simpel1970 (13. November 2010)

Zum Abstürzen...stürzt das Spiel mit Bluescreen ab?


----------



## talonkarrde007 (14. November 2010)

Das Spiel bleibt nach jeder Session im Ladebildschirm hängen, der Bildschirm ist schwarz und rechts oben ist die Ladeanzeige, die hängen bleibt. Bluescreens bekomme ich keine.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. November 2010)

Passiert das nur bei F1 2010?

Wenn nicht, bitte einen Screenshot von HDTune (Reiter Health) machen.


----------



## talonkarrde007 (15. November 2010)

Ja, das passiert nur bei F1 2010. Ich habe vorher schon Mafia 2 durchgespielt und auch bei Civilization IV und V keine Probleme gehabt.
Vorhin habe ich noch rin Karriererennen gefahren mit Training, Quali und Rennen und keinen einzigen Absturz gehabt. Vielleicht hängt das auch mit der Soundkarte zusammen . Die hat ja auch die Bluescreens verursacht.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. November 2010)

Möglich ist es. Schwer zu sagen, vor allem wenn das Problem jetzt nicht mehr aufgetreten ist.
Beobachte das Ganze und baue bei erneuten Problemen testweise die Soundkarte aus.

Mache zur Sicherheit noch den HDTune Screenshot.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (16. November 2010)

Wenn gar nichts hilft System neu Installieren, hilft sehr, auch wenns mühevoll ist.


----------



## talonkarrde007 (21. November 2010)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Wenn gar nichts hilft System neu Installieren, hilft sehr, auch wenns mühevoll ist.




Da hast du sicherlich recht, aber das System ist quasi frisch installiert.

Zur Zeit läuft das Spiel aber auch recht gut. Bluescreens beim Start hatte ich keine mehr und in den letzten drei Karriererennen hatte ich nur einen Absturz. Ich hatte gestern das Gefühl, dass die Abstürze dann kommen, wenn ich die Ergebnisseite zu schnell wegklicke. Wenn ich mir diese in Ruhe anschaue kommen keine Abstürze, das muss ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen. Beim letzten Absturz war es so, dass der Typ per Boxenfunk mir noch erzählt hat wie zufrieden das Team ist als ich auf Fortsetzen geklickt habe und da hatte ich gleich einen Absturz.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. November 2010)

Wenn es dann geht, kann man ja damit leben. Aber das hängt bestimmt auch noch mit der Soundkarte, bzw. den Treibern zusammen (wäre zumindest naheliegend).


----------

